# slowbeer



## michaeld16 (24/4/15)

Just wondering what experience people have with buying off slowbeer. Do they come within best before date, how do they keep thier stock refrigerated or not, that sort of thing. Being on the north west of tassie my choice of craft beer is very limited so im looking into online shopping postage to tassie is 20bucks upto 16kg through slowbeer so im happy to pay that but keen to know what people's experience with quality is. Any help or better ideas appreciated cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (24/4/15)

Never bought from them but I have bought from the International Beer Shop in WA and found them to be very good, don't know the price of shipping to Tassie though.


----------



## Mardoo (24/4/15)

I work around the corner and buy from Slow Beer often and have been buying from them since they opened. They're basically my local. I have never had a beer from them that has been past date or gone off, and I've drunk plenty from them. As far as I can tell they do not refrigerate their beers, except for a small amount for consumption in store. I'm not sure where they store their beers as they have a companion bar/store called Six Row and may have offsite storage as their shop is pretty small. However, they have very high turnover so beers don't seem to stay on the shelves more than a few weeks. Stock changes constantly. The store does not get hot in summer months. About half the store is antipodean, the rest is import. They seem to me to be focusing on locals and interesting imports.

I do, however, check any specialty large formats closely, as they keep them on a high shelf and it just doesn't seem like the best place to keep any beer, much less slow-moving large formats. The only beer I have ever bought from them that was close to the BB date was a month before it. It was from the top shelf and was an IPA. Really, I shouldn't even have bought an IPA that was 11 months on. It seemed to be in good condition, but the hops had mostly dropped off.

I myself wouldn't hesitate to buy from them by mail. Hope that helps.


----------



## michaeld16 (24/4/15)

Thanks guys great stuff, I checked out international beer shop they charge $31 per carton to ship to tassie so that's not bad at all for how far its gotta go. Im gonna give slowbeer a go they also have a 10percent discount for orders over 10 beers. Bloody excited to have great range of accessible beer I have one decent bottle shop nearby but the craft stock moves very slowly so the majority of it is either close or past the best before date


----------



## sinkas (17/6/15)

Id be careful buying from the IBS,
a lot of their stock is old and certainly not kept refrigerated, it was once a really good shop,
but has moved,
and now run in a very odd way
Slowbeer is a much safer bet and the guy who runs it, own it,
and know his stuff, also generally beers are about 10% cheaper in VIC compared to WA ,
and that is before discount,


----------



## SimoB (17/6/15)

http://www.purvisbeer.com.au/ - These guys have a shop in Richmond and in Surrey Hills - The biggest range in Australia... apparently. I've been to the surrey hills store, and I was amazed how much there was to choose from. 

Was all pretty fresh to


----------



## Topher (17/6/15)

Also try beer cartel.


----------

